#ubuntu-bd 2011-02-26
<derrt> Salam
#ubuntu-bd 2013-02-23
<Chat7622> hi
#ubuntu-bd 2014-02-17
<raihan> Ekushey, 
<raihan> are you here
<raihan> ?
<raihan> tangim, 
<raihan> আপনারে কে ডাকল?
<raihan> :o
<tangim_> keu na
<tangim_> bina daoate hajir ;)
<raihan> চৈলত না
<Ekushey> hi raihan
<raihan> এখন Ekushey  কে চাই
<Ekushey> i've a headache
<raihan> :v
<Ekushey> bad headache
<raihan> ভাই কথা ছিল
<raihan> ওহ
<tangim_> ajke ki hoia gelo :'(
<Ekushey> হু বলেন
<tangim_> amaro kotha cilo
<raihan> কমিউনিটি বেজড ডিস্ট্রিবিউশনে কি ফান্ডিং লাগে?
<Ekushey> উহু
<Ekushey> কিন্তু কমিউনিটি ধরে রাখতে পারবেন না
<tangim_> er jonnoi bolci distro na banai iso banan
<tangim_> kaje dibe
<raihan> কমিউনিটি ডেভেলপের চেষ্টা করছি
<raihan> পারব ইনশাল্লাহ
<raihan> :D
<tangim_> :/
<Ekushey> আমি খুব একটা আশা দেখি না
<Ekushey> কম তো দেখলাম না
<tangim_> amio
<Ekushey> অনেক কিছুই আমাদের দেশে সম্ভব না
<tangim_> humm
<Ekushey> এখানে সবাই রাজনীতিবিদ
<tangim_> humm
<raihan> তবুও আমরা কয়েকজন মিলে একটা ট্রায় করে দেখতে চাই। ব্যার্থ হলে দুঃখ থাকবে না
<raihan> আপনি শুধু পাশে থাকবেন
<Ekushey> হু অবশ্যই
<tangim_> oikyo linux er obostha dekhcen ???
<Ekushey> চেস্টা করতে দোষ কি?
<raihan> জি Ekushey  ঠিক বলেছেন
<raihan> ঐক্য লিনাক্স তো চলছে নাকি?
<tangim_> dhur... oita chola hoilo
<Ekushey> ঐক্য লিনাক্স কি বস্তু?
<tangim_> jaihok... try koren
<tangim_> notun ekta distro ubuntu based koira toiri korce pavel ... namer eklok
<tangim_> pura nam jani na loktar
<raihan> ঐক্য লিনাক্স একটা ইন্ডিয়ান ডিস্ট্রো
<tangim_> o.O eita age jantam na :P
<raihan> বাংলাদেশের গ্রেহান্ড উবুন্টুর খবর কেও জানেন?
<tangim_> ami mone korcilam bangladesher
<Ekushey> ভারতীয় মনে হচ্ছে
<Ekushey> শুনেন
<Ekushey> ফোর্ক করা আর ডিস্ট্রো বানানো এক জিনিষ না
<tangim_> amar iso bananor porikolpona ta onek valo cilo er theke :'(
<raihan> কোনটা কি, একটু বুঝান প্লিস Ekushey 
<Ekushey> আমার বাংলা টাইপিং স্পীড খুব স্লো
<tangim_> অউ
<raihan> বাংলিশ চালান, আমরা আমরাই তো
<raihan> :p
<tangim_> :P
<tangim_> pure mango jus khan.... baire ek vitore arek :v
<tangim_> thik na ;)
<tangim_> :P
<tangim_> bah!
<raihan> যেটাই হোক, একটা ওএস চাই, ফোর্ক করে হোক আর তৈরী করে হোক। বলতে তো পারব উবুন্টু বাংলাদেশ বানায়েছে?
<tanjil> hlw
<raihan> তুমি কিডা tanjil 
<tangim_> :v
<tanjil> কি ভাই চিনবার পারতাছেন না?
<tanjil> রাসেল ভাইয়া কি আছেন?
<Ekushey> আছি ভাই...
<tanjil> আসসালামুয়ালাইকুম
<tanjil> ভাই কেমন আছেন?
<Ekushey> মাথা ব্যাথা... চা খাই :/
<raihan> ভাই Ekushey #bangladesh channel এ ইনভাইট করেন কেন বার বার?
<Ekushey> use #bangladesh for off-topic discussions
<tanjil> ফায়ারফক্স ওএস এর কথা বারতা হচ্ছে সম্ভবত
<Ekushey> everything on this channel gets logged
<tanjil> ও
<tanjil> আচ্ছা ভাইয়া
<Ekushey> and stays online forever
<tanjil> রাসেল ভাইয়া নতুন চ্যানেল এ কিভাবে যাব?
<Ekushey> type: /join #channelName
<tanjil> পেয়েছি ভাইয়া
<Ekushey> cool :)
<tangim> arekta kotha
<tanjil> রায়হান ভাই, # bangladesh   এ আসেন
<tangim> website e ki irc add korbo ... naki php, ajax dia chat room banabo??
<Ekushey> for this channel?
<tangim> ubuntu-bd er site er kotha boltecilam
<tanjil> তাঞ্জিম ভাই # bangladeh e আসেন
<Ekushey> tanjil: use this code: <iframe src="http://webchat.freenode.net?channels=%23ubuntu-bd" width="647" height="400"></iframe>
<Ekushey> change width and height accordingly :)
<tanjil> <iframe src="http://webchat.freenode.net?channels=%23ubuntu-bd" width="647" height="400"></iframe>
<tanjil> ভাইয়া কিভাবে কই করব
<tangim> ok... irc embed korte bollei hoito.. eto kosto koira code dilen ken :P
<Ekushey> lol
<tangim> :D
<tangim> ubuntu-bd er google + page nai ??? :(
<Ekushey> thakar kotha...
#ubuntu-bd 2014-02-18
<tangimhoss> testing.....
<tangimhoss> dddddd
#ubuntu-bd 2014-02-19
<shibly> Hi
#ubuntu-bd 2014-02-20
<Rezwan> hello abhra , xxmate 
<xxmate> hi rezwan vaia :)
<Rezwan> কী খবর?
<abhra> hi Rezwan 
<Rezwan> abhra, কেমন আছেন?
<abhra> আমি মোটামুটি ঠিকই আছি
<xxmate> eito khobor valo :)
<xxmate> codeur beshi valo
<abhra> চলে যাচ্ছে এই আর কি!
<Rezwan> বাহ
<Rezwan> বেশ বেশ
<xxmate> ei yr e amar 2 ta gf hote jachche vaia
<xxmate> etodin chalu chilam
<xxmate> ekhon ektu hoisi
<xxmate> doa koren
<Rezwan> দোয়া থাকলো। যেনো আরো দুইটা যোগ হয়ে এক হালি পূর্ণ হয়!
<xxmate> :P
<xxmate> Rezwan, achcha vaia....Ekushey koi thake?
<xxmate> 1 week dhore dekha nai
<xxmate> mane amar shathe kotha hoina
<xxmate> kotobar irc te ashlam
<Rezwan> ব্যস্ত হয়ত
<xxmate> dekhina to
<xxmate> o
<xxmate> kalke bike friday ase
<Rezwan> আমও ব্যাস্ত
<Rezwan> হুম
<xxmate> oh...apnar xm choltise?
<Rezwan> হ্যাঁ শুরু হবে
<Rezwan> নতুন GF টা কে?
<xxmate> onek gula to
<xxmate> kar tar kotha bolbo
<xxmate> onek gular shathe dekha hoy
<xxmate> coaching e dekhi
<xxmate> bashar ashe pashe dekhi
<xxmate> amar basha na
<xxmate> frnd er basha
<xxmate> shidhdheshwary alaka to vns vora
<xxmate> rasta diye jaben r dekhben
<xxmate> bepar hochche
<xxmate> koto gula chele dekhlam
<xxmate> temon smart na
<xxmate> ami oder theke aro smart asi
<xxmate> tai confidence barse
<Rezwan> ওওওওও
<xxmate> :)
<obakfahad> Anyone here ?
<xxmate> yes
<obakfahad> Hi .
#ubuntu-bd 2014-02-21
<raihan> #Bangladesh
<raihan> Ekushey, 
<raihan> Ekushey, 
<raihan> Ekushey, 
<raihan> tanjil, Ekushey কইঁ
<raihan> ?
<tanjil> vai mone hoy nai
<tanjil> হ্ল্ব নুশা
<tanjil> hlw nusha
<raihan> নুশা আমাদের সাথে কথা কয় না, ঐটা রাসএল ভাইয়ের রোবট
<raihan> !ping Nusha 
<raihan> kibhabe kore? tanjil 
<tanjil> eta kichu hoilo?
<tanjil> rasel vai, sob, amra ki deutin?
<tanjil> vai
<tanjil> keu nai
<raihan> আমরা জাতীয় অপদর্থের দল
<tanjil> cholen jai
<raihan> বাই
#ubuntu-bd 2017-02-20
<Kilos> hi pavlushka and others
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos :)
<pavlushka> Hello RemonShai 
<RemonShai> pavlushka, oh man.... I didn't notice...
<pavlushka> Its ok RemonShai , you keep up what you are doing :)
<RemonShai> nothing ... how're you... :) 
<pavlushka> RemonShai: I am doing great in eating sweet potato :)
<RemonShai> i'm eating চাল ভাজা 
<pavlushka> RemonShai: oom, crispy :)
<RemonShai> Hi.... Tanvir .../
<RemonShai> pavlushka + ahoneybun , I wanted to know,"android phone rooting tools name on ubuntu platform."
<zaki> hello pavlushka RemonShai
<RemonShai> hello... :) good to see you... now help me...
<zaki> say it 
<RemonShai> ubuntu-তে Android ফোন root করার tools এর নাম কি..?
<zaki> http://www.rojtberg.net/668/how-to-root-android-using-ubuntu/
<zaki> follow this guide, they described that whole thing nicely 
<zaki> RemonShai: what are you doing? 
<RemonShai> nothing... chatting, twitting
<zaki> oky i mean which device you are trying to root?
<RemonShai> my symphony v52
<zaki> hmm
<zaki> RemonShai: u tweet? :D 
<zaki> nice 
<RemonShai> yea, I like twitting....
<zaki> how it sound? :P 
<zaki> When a bird tweets, it makes a short, high sound
<RemonShai> OMG..... its twitter .... 
<zaki> when RemonShai tweet how it sound? :P 
<zaki> he he
<RemonShai> mistake man.... mistake hahahhahahahahah
<zaki> np
<zaki> RemonShai: you use gp modem?
<RemonShai> no... mobile tethering
<zaki> oh
<zaki> wb pavlushka
<pavlushka> ty zaki 
<pavlushka> u-la-la: weather in Dinajpur, Bangladesh
<u-la-la> pavlushka: In Dinajpur, Bangladesh at 9:00 PM BDT on February 20, 2017: 22°C; Humidity: 80%; Wind: at 0 km/h; Conditions: Haze; Sunrise/set: 6:36 AM BDT/6:01 PM BDT; Moonrise/set: 1:24 AM BDT/12:36 PM BDT
<pavlushka> u-la-la: weather in Thakurgaon, Bangladesh
<u-la-la> pavlushka: In , Bangladesh at None: -; Humidity: ; Wind: at -; Conditions: ; Sunrise/set: 6:37 AM BDT/6:02 PM BDT; Moonrise/set: 1:26 AM BDT/12:36 PM BDT
<zaki> u-la-la: weather in Chittagong
<u-la-la> zaki: In Chittagong, Bangladesh at 9:00 PM BDT on February 20, 2017: 24°C; Humidity: 83%; Wind: SSW at 18 km/h; Conditions: Haze; Sunrise/set: 6:20 AM BDT/5:52 PM BDT; Moonrise/set: 1:06 AM BDT/12:28 PM BDT
<pavlushka> wb Kilos 
<Kilos> ty pavlushka  i slept all avy
<pavlushka> Kilos: good for you :)
<Kilos> :D
#ubuntu-bd 2017-02-21
<pavlushka> Morning Kilos :)
<Kilos> morning pavlushka and others
<pavlushka> this place gonna explode, we have c-4 nearby
<C-4> Heh, pavlushka.
<C-4> And hello. :-)
<pavlushka> Hello C-4 | Mr. Tanvir :)
<C-4> :-)
<pavlushka> Welcome Kilos 
<Kilos> ty pavlushka power probs today it seems
<pavlushka> Kilos: you are not sure? :p
<Kilos> bad maintenance to power lines and cables
<Kilos> oh yes i am , everytime it rains or wind  blows hard power goes
<Kilos> trees along and near lines need trimming
<pavlushka> yeah, that's a real problem, we experience it too during monsoon here
#ubuntu-bd 2017-02-22
<pavlushka> hello zaki 
<pavlushka> zaki: you are late
#ubuntu-bd 2017-02-23
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos and everyone :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<Kilos> and others
<zaki> hi pavlushka
<zaki> wb Kilos
<Kilos> hi zaki ty. power probs again, sigh
<pavlushka> Hello zaki and Kilos :)
<pavlushka> Kilos: after you said that you are having power probs, I started experiencing power probs here :p
<zaki> he he 
<zaki> no power problem here 
<pavlushka> zaki: you have a hydro-electricity plan near your, so supposed to experience less issue :p
<pavlushka> *plant
<Kilos> hehe
<zaki> may be. but in summer we will have to face that power prob too.
<Kilos> i am on a farm so many kilometres open air power lines
<Kilos> and tress growing near so big wind lets leaves touch and trip power
<Kilos> also storms kill power
<zaki> pavlushka: you are using python 2?
<zaki> or 3?
<pavlushka> zaki: I am not coding but for the platform, both 2 and 3.
<pavlushka> zaki: if I start with python, that would be 3.
<zaki> waht u used for iterum?
<zaki> iterum virtualnv/installation etc
<zaki> oky got it
<zaki> bbl
#ubuntu-bd 2017-02-24
<pavlushka> Happy Friday Kilos :)
<pavlushka> Happy Friday everyone :)
<pavlushka> welcome zaki 
<zaki> hi pavlushka
<zaki> wb Kilos
<Kilos> ty zaki 
